# HELP, Removing 05 Ultegra Crank?



## friendlybayer (Oct 21, 2005)

undefined  

I am trying to remove my Ultegra crank from my trek and installing a new dura ace 7800 crank. I removed the screws from the left crank arm, however, the left crank arm is still very tight and I can't even take the left crank arm apart.

DO I NEED TOOL TO REMOVE THE LEFT CRANK ARM after I unscrewed it? PLEASE HELP. I am only installing the crank itself, not the BB. 

ANYONE HAS EVER REMOVE ULTEGRA 6600 CRANK?


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

It sounds like you may not have a crank puller or know how to use one. If that's so then I'd suggest getting one. That's the tool that is used to remove crank arms from bottom brackets.


----------



## friendlybayer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hi Fred*



fmw said:


> It sounds like you may not have a crank puller or know how to use one. If that's so then I'd suggest getting one. That's the tool that is used to remove crank arms from bottom brackets.


The new hallow ultegra crank does not look the same as my old dura ace crank arm. I do have the crank puller, however, I tried many times, and the crank puller did not even fit the crank arm. 

Have you ever remove a 05 Ultegra Hallow Type Crank? Thanks and Help .


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Yep, the new Shimano cranks don't need crank pullers.

Try riding the bike, lightly, with the screws out of the left crank arm. That should free it up enough that it would then want to fall off. Ride lightly.


----------



## friendlybayer (Oct 21, 2005)

rensho said:


> Yep, the new Shimano cranks don't need crank pullers.
> 
> Try riding the bike, lightly, with the screws out of the left crank arm. That should free it up enough that it would then want to fall off. Ride lightly.


I tried it before. However, it's still very tight.
I read some article bout the new hollow crank.

unscrew bolts with the dust cap on, the left crank will automatically fall off. Does it true?


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

Ah. Self pulling cranks. So they are stuck on the spindle? I haven't worked with this type but I have worked with ISIS self pulling cranks. Normally they would simply come off easily when the screw is loosened. You will have to pry or tap to get them loose since the crank puller doesn't fit. Good luck.


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

at the shop, when i need to romeove an ultegra crank that is stuck, i will take a rubber mallet to the left crank arm(LIGHTLY!!) after all the screws are loosend and the dust cap is off.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

I've removed my 6603 Ultegra crank many times. It comes right off. If you've never installed/removed these cranks, crank pullers are out of the picture. You should be able to loosen the two tightening bolts and then remove the plastic center bolt from the left crankarm and it should slide right off, or use a rubber mallet as cycling suggests. If it doesn't come off fairly easily, it wasn't installed properly.

Barry


----------



## kjkish (Jul 15, 2005)

Did you remove the dustcap? You need the special tool (Park BBT-9) to do it. Once that is off, and the 2 allen bolts are loose, you should be able to get the crank off.


----------



## friendlybayer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Got it Off !*



BarryG said:


> I've removed my 6603 Ultegra crank many times. It comes right off. If you've never installed/removed these cranks, crank pullers are out of the picture. You should be able to loosen the two tightening bolts and then remove the plastic center bolt from the left crankarm and it should slide right off, or use a rubber mallet as cycling suggests. If it doesn't come off fairly easily, it wasn't installed properly.
> 
> Barry


Thanks for your advise. I got it off. Finally.


----------



## friendlybayer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Got it Off*



kjkish said:


> Did you remove the dustcap? You need the special tool (Park BBT-9) to do it. Once that is off, and the 2 allen bolts are loose, you should be able to get the crank off.


Guess it was really hard for a first timer. Now, I know that I should have the dust cap on, in order to remove the left arm. It sounds easy, not until you were really doing on it.
Thanks Folks.


----------



## threeta (Mar 20, 2008)

Needs No Puller - from Sheldon Brown

One promising development is the crankset which needs no puller. Shimano introduced the first such crankset several years ago with its One-Key-Release system. More recently, Excel and Sugino began offering similar units. All work the same way.

Instead of the customary 15-mm bolt, these cranksets use a bolt with a 6-mm Allen head. [Newer ones use 8 mm or, occasionally, 7 mm] This has two advantages: the necessary tool is small and practically weightless, and the Allen head can be exposed through a small hole in the dustcap.

The steel dustcap functions as the "nut" in a standard crank puller, and when you're removing the crank, the fixing bolt functions as the crank puller's "bolt." As you loosen the fixing bolt, the head of the bolt pushes against the inside of the dustcap, pulling the crank from the spindle.

This system is particularly well-suited for touring and for air travel when you need to remove either the pedals or the cranks to put your bicycle into a box. You can adapt other brands of cranks to this system by replacing the dustcaps and fixing bolts. Shimano, Excel, and Sugino all offer retrofit kits. They will work with all Type I cranks (that use a bolt to hold the crank to the spindle) with Campagnolo size (22-mm) dustcap threads.


----------

